# Madder root infusion query



## soapart (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm going to try a madder root soap this evening using an infusion I made a few weeks ago.  I was just wondering what % of infused oil people would suggest?  I dont want it too red, a nice pink would be great.
I've found a 25% soap while researching but would appreciate any advice  +/- pics.
Thanks Kerry.


----------



## liafrank (Jun 16, 2013)

What amount of madder root did you infuse in what amount of oil? What type of infusion process did you use?

I've used madder root powder added at trace, and though it was a nice ruby color, I was not pleased with the slightly grainy feel of the soap. I was thinking next time that I would try it in the lye. In referring to Ruth Esteves' book, Coloring Soap Naturally, she found that infusing with madder gave very little color. Of course she was using 1 T ppo. I've tried a similar infusion and despite heating and then infusing for weeks, I did not get a good color in the oil. 

If you make it work, do let us know how you did it.


----------



## soapart (Jun 18, 2013)

*Madder root soap update*

Thanks for your reply Liafrank.  

My infusion used 2 heaped tablespoons of the root (not powder) in 5oz OO.  

I used 25% of the infused oil in my recipe and I'm pretty disappointed with the results  It is a pale dusky pink which is grand but it has red speckles, which I didnt really want.  

I like your idea about infusing into the lye water, so I may give that a try next time.


----------



## mel z (Jun 18, 2013)

Here is some info on infusing, scroll down to "Infusing Madder Root into a Liquid Oil":

http://www.soap-making-resource.com/madder-root-soap-making.html#infusingmadderroot

What I have done with alkanet, not madder yet as I don't have any, is infuse the powder in a sterilized glass jar with OO. I let that sit for about six weeks, and give it a shake every now and again. I put this in a large jar so that most of the OO needed for the recipe will be already infused.

When it is time to make the infused OO soap, put a knee high panty hose over the top of the jar to strain out the OO and leave behind the powder. I pour that over a stainless still strainer lined with a coffee filter, this insures that no abrasive bits of powder get into the soap mix. Or use whatever straining device you prefer. This gives a nicely colored soap with no exfoliants. It is fun to play with the amount of the infused and strained oil to achieve different shades, and that means making more soaps!


----------



## paillo (Jun 19, 2013)

I use a small organza bag (they're cheap) for infusing, and simply squeeze all the oil I can out of the bag when I'm ready to use it, and toss the bag (or re-use it with a fresh one filled with botanical, usually the original bag still has some coloring ability left). And I too let it sit for about six weeks but not in direct sun in a window, shaking occasionally.


----------



## liafrank (Jun 20, 2013)

mel z, I too have had great luck infusing alkanet in oil, also annatto seeds. As I understand it, some colorants work better as infusions, some in lye and some added at trace.


----------



## soapart (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks for the advice.
I used a fine sieve to strain my infusion but squished the debris with a teaspoon thinking this would release more pigment but it just caused the speckled look.  Not sure yet if this is going to be scratchy, not a major disaster I just need to experiment more and any excuse to make more soap is ok in my book


----------

